# 4.5 year old black male QAA and MH



## docG (Oct 11, 2013)

JAZZ'D UP BLACK CLOUD OF SMOKE QAA MH. Smoke is an excellent waterfowl and upland dog. His mom is my chavez female, BREAK THE BANK MH and his dad is FC-AFC JAZZTIME LAST CHANCE PEKISKO. He is a good looker at about 75 lbs. His hips are good and elbows normal. EIC clear. Smoke is 4.5 years old and will make a great family/ hunting dog. He earned his master hunter this summer and had a qualifying 2nd, 2 reserve jams, and a jam in field trials. He's a one speed, FAST. Very loving and has spent some of the time in the house. Call or text me and I can send pictures, video etc. 
Rod Gardner	435 230-5909
[email protected]


----------



## rachelehendrickson (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you wanting to sell Smoke? I had seen your ad on KSL for a stud, then saw this ad. But this one is worded more like you were wanting to find another home for him. 

Please let me know! Thank you.


----------

